# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Κουκουβάγια.

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

*Κουκουβάγια*Κουκουβάγια - Αthene noctua
Κοινή ονομασία που αποδίδεται σε διάφορα ειδή πτηνών τα οποία ανήκουν  στην οικογένεια Γλαυκίδες ή Στριγγίδες (Stigidae), τάξη Γλαυκόμορφα. Η  οικογένεια περιλαμβάνει 120 είδη που ποικίλλουν σε μέγεθος.  Χαρακτηριστικότερο είναι το είδος Γλαυξ η Αθηνά (Athene noctua), κοινή  κουκουβάγια. | *Κατηγορία:* _Γλαυκόμορφα_
  
     
     
     
     
     

Athene noctua ssp lilith
     
     

Το σώμα της έχει μήκος περίπου 25 εκατοστά. Οι φτερούγες της έχουν μήκος  14εκ και η ουρά 8 εκατοστά. Το φτέρωμα της έχει καφέ αποχρώσεις με  άσπρες κηλίδες. Συνήθως προσαρμόζεται στο χρώμα του του εδάφους η του  φλοιού των δέντρων στα οποία ζει. Το χρώμα του φτερώματος είναι ίδιο και  στα δυο φύλα. Έχει μεγάλο κεφάλι που καλύπτεται από πυκνό φτέρωμα. Τα  μάτια είναι μεγάλα, τοποθετημένα εμπρός και περιβάλλονται από στεφάνη  μικρών φτερών. Έχει κοντό και δυνατό ράμφος που από την βάση του  διευθύνεται προς τα κάτω. Πολλές φόρες δεν φαίνεται γιατί το καλύπτουν  τα φτερά. Τα αυτιά είναι μεγάλα και το άνοιγμα τους εκτείνεται συχνά σε  όλη την πλευρά του κρανίου. Τα πόδια έχουν μέτριο ύψος και καλύπτονται  από φτερά μέχρι τα δάκτυλα, τα οποία φέρουν μεγάλα, γαμψά και μυτερά  νύχια.
 Έχουν ιδιαίτερα ισχυρή όραση, περισσότερο από τα αλλά πουλιά και από  τον άνθρωπο. Βλέπουν το ίδιο καλά την νύχτα και την ημέρα. Αυτό  συμβαίνει γατί ο αμφιβληστροειδής χιτώνας συγκεντρώνει πολλά ευαίσθητα  κύτταρα. Τα μάτια τους είναι θολωτά και κινούνται ελαφρά μέσα στις  κόγχες. Η ίριδα έχει χρώμα κίτρινο η χρυσό. Για να βλέπουν γύρω,  στρέφουν το κεφάλι τους ακοή τους είναι επίσης οξεία. Συλλαμβάνουν και  τον παραμικρό ήχο. 
 Το μαλακό φτέρωμα και οι μακριές και πλατιές φτερούγες εξασφαλίζουν  ένα εντελώς αθόρυβο πέταγμα, αργό, κάτι μεταξύ αιώρησης και ολίσθησης.  Μερικές ανεβοκατεβαίνουν διαγράφοντας τοξοειδείς τροχιές, ενώ συγχρόνως  κινούνται προς τα πίσω. Στο έδαφος πολλές κουκουβάγιες είναι αδέξιες,  ενώ αλλά ειδή, που έχουν μακρύτερα πόδια, κινούνται με ευχέρεια και  μπορούν να τρέχουν και κυνηγούν τη λεία τους. Η φωνή τους είναι δυνατή,  μοιάζει κροτάλισμα του ράμφους και έχει πολύ δυσάρεστο ήχο.
 Η αναζήτηση τροφής αρχίζει λίγο πριν δύσει ο ήλιος. Κυνηγούν μικρά  θηλαστικά, πουλιά, έντομα, βατράχια, φίδια, σαύρες, νυχτερίδες. Τρώνε  μονό την λεία που συλλαμβάνουν οι ίδιες και την καταπίνουν όπως είναι,  δηλαδή μαζί με φτερά, νύχια, τρίχες και οστά. Για την πέψη το στομάχι  εκκρίνει ένα πολύ δραστικό γαστρικό υγρό. Τα στοιχειά της τροφής που δεν  χωνεύονται γίνονται βώλοι μέσα στο στομάχι και στην συνεχεία  αποβάλλονται.
 Οι ερωτικές επιδείξεις της κουκουβάγιας περιλαμβάνον επιδεικτικά  πετάγματα, χτυπήματα των πτερύγων και χαρακτηριστικές στάσεις. Για να  γεννήσουν τα αυγά τους δεν κατασκευάζουν φώλια, παρά μόνο σε σπάνιες  περιπτώσεις. Σαν φωλιά χρησιμοποιούν ρωγμές βράχων, τοίχων,  εγκαταλειμμένες φωλιές άλλων πτηνών η και θηλαστικών, παλιά σπίτια η  ακόμη και κοιλώματα του εδάφους η κλαδιά δέντρων. Προς το τέλος Απριλίου  ή το Μάιο, το θηλυκό γεννά 4-7 ολοστρόγγυλα λευκά αυγά. Η επώαση  διαρκεί 14-16 ήμερες. Στο διάστημα αυτό το αρσενικό φροντίζει για την  τροφή του θηλυκού. Μετά την εκκόλαψη και οι δυο γονείς φροντίζουν τα  μικρά και τα τρέφουν με ποντίκια, μικρά πουλιά και έντομα. Όταν υπάρχει  άφθονη τροφή επιζούν όλα τα μικρά, τα οποία μένουν μερικές εβδομάδες  μαζί με τους γονείς τους.
 Οι κουκουβάγιες ζουν στα δάση, στα γυμνά Όρη, ακόμη και κοντά σε  κατοικημένες από ανθρώπους περιοχές. Μερικά είδη κουκουβάγιας ζουν 55-65  χρόνια. Απαντούν στην Ασία, στη βόρεια Αφρική και σε όλη στην Ευρώπη.
 Είναι δειλά πουλιά και δεν ξέρουν να φυλάγονται. Έχουν τη χαμηλότερη  νοημοσύνη από όλα τα αρπακτικά. Στη συμπεριφορά τους δείχνουν σκληρότητα  και πολλές φόρες καταβροχθίζουν συντρόφους τους.
 Η κουκουβάγια έχει πολλούς εχθρούς, ειδικά όλα τα ημερόβια αρπακτικά  πτηνά που την καταδιώκουν με μανία εξαιτίας των νυχτερινών επιδρομών που  τους κάνει. Αν ένα αρπακτικό ανακαλύψει κουκουβάγια, φωνάζει ζωηρά και  συγκεντρώνει και άλλους συντρόφους του για να της επιτεθούν όλοι μαζί.
 Οι περισσότερες κουκουβάγιες είναι ωφέλιμες και για τον άνθρωπο γιατί  κυνηγούν τα τρωκτικά και εδικά τους ποντικούς. Οι άνθρωποι ωστόσο τις  καταδιώκουν, ιδιαίτερα οι αγρότες, γιατί την αντιπαθούν. Θεωρούν  αδικαιολόγητα ότι η παρουσία της και η κραυγή της είναι κακός οιωνός.  Στην ελληνική μυθολογία πάντως αναφέρεται ως το ιερό πουλί της θέας  Αθηνάς, σύμβολο της σοφίας και της φρόνησης του ελληνικού πνεύματος.
*Αλλά ειδή της οικογενείας είναι:* •*Γλαυξ η χιονόλευκος* (Nyctea scandiaca). Το μήκος του σώματος  της φτάνει τα 70 εκατοστά. Έχει χρώμα λευκό. Απάντα στην Αρκτική, αλλά  το χειμώνα μετακινείται νοτιότερα. Είναι ημερόβιο πτηνό.
  
 •*Ιερακογλαύξ* (Surnia ulula). Το σώμα της έχει μήκος 40-45 εκατοστά. Είναι ημερόβιο πτηνό. Απαντά στη Σκανδιναβία και στην Βόρεια Ρωσία.
  
 •*Γλαυξ η νάνος* (Glaucidium passerinum). Το μήκος του σώματος  της φτάνει τα 18 εκ. Το τρίχωμα της είναι γκρι καστανό με λευκές  κηλίδες. Ζει στις τρύπες των δέντρων στη Βόρεια και Ανατολική Ευρώπη και  στην Ανατολική Ασία.
  
 •*Γλαυξ η φλογώδης* (Strix Flameus). Το μήκος του σώματος της  φτάνει τα 32 εκ. Είναι νυκτόβια. Απάντα σε όλη την Κεντρική και Νότια  Ευρώπη, τη Μικρά Ασία και τη Βόρεια Αφρική.
  

Πηγή
http://www.katakali.net

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Κουκουβάγιες, οι βασίλισσες του καμουφλάζ


Η φύση αν και υπέροχη είναι ταυτόχρονα  και ο τόπος όπου το κάθε ζώο πρέπει να αγωνιστεί για να επιβιώσει μόνο  του. Για αυτό τον λόγο τα περισσότερα από αυτά έχουν αναπτύξει μερικές  καταπληκτικές τεχνικές καμουφλάζ για να μπορούν να κοιμούνται και να  ξεκουράζονται χωρίς κίνδυνο.

Ειδικά τα πουλιά έχουν κυριαρχήσει στην  τέχνη της μεταμφίεσης. Χρησιμοποιούν με μεγάλη επιτυχία το χρώμα τους  αλλά και την στάση του σώματος τους για να αποφεύγουν τα πολλά  προβλήματα. 
Πάρτε για παράδειγμα τις *κουκουβάγιες*:  Αυτά τα πουλιά είναι πραγματικά οι νίντζα του δάσους. Αν νομίζετε ότι  βλέπετε απλά ένα δέντρο ή ένα βράχο στις φωτογραφίες που ακολουθούν  κάνετε μεγάλο λάθος. Με μια πιο προσεκτική ματιά θα τρίβετε τα μάτια  σας…





























Πηγή
http://www.dinfo.gr

----------


## Steliosan

Θεικο πουλι.
Εμεις στην Κρητη τις λεμε σκλοπες.
Το είδος Γλαυξ η Αθηνά εχει παρει το ονομα της απο την θεα Αθηνα που ειχε την κουκουβαγια οπως συνανταται ακομα και στον Δια.
Εχω εναν ιερακογλαυξ περασμενο στο φοντο του τηλ. μου .

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Η συναισθηματική κουκουβάγια



Πριν από 4 χρόνια ένας άνδρας από τη Νότια Αφρική βρήκε μια τραυματισμένη *κουκουβάγια*  στον δρόμο. Χωρίς να αφήσει χρόνο για χάσιμο την πήρε σπίτι του,  περιποιήθηκε τις πληγές της και την φρόντισε μέχρι να ανακτήσει τις  δυνάμεις της και να αναρρώσει πλήρως. 
Μετά από δυο μήνες το χαριτωμένο πτηνό  ήταν πια έτοιμο να συνεχίσει την ζωή του στην φύση. Ποτέ όμως ένας  αποχαιρετισμός δεν είναι εύκολος. Ειδικά με κάποιον που σου έσωσε την  ζωή αλλά και με κάποιον που πέρασες μαζί του δυο μήνες και έφαγες από το  ίδιο πιάτο. Βλέπετε όσο η κουκουβάγια  έμενε στο σπίτι του άνδρα δέθηκε  και με τον ευεργέτη της αλλά και με την γατούλα του σπιτιού. 
Από την ημέρα που έφυγε από το σπίτι η  κουκουβάγια ποτέ δεν τους ξέχασε. Αρκετά συχνά τους επισκέπτεται  φέρνοντας τους και δώρα. Πότε ποντίκια, πότε αρουραίους, πότε φίδια. Οι  φωτογραφίες που θα σας δείξουμε είναι από μια από τις επισκέψεις της  στους δυο παλιόφιλους…















































Πηγή
http://www.dinfo.gr

----------


## Steliosan

Φοβερο αρθρο παντα τα αγαπουσα αυτα τα πουλια και ας λενε οτι θελουν οι προγονοι μας ξερετε περι γρουσουζιας κτλ.

----------


## geog87

Σ'ευχαριστουμε πολυ Βασιλη!!!ωραιο αρθρο!!!

----------


## orion

ώρα είναι να ασχοληθείς με την εκτροφή της κουκουβαγιας τώρα... ώρα είναι... κουκουβαουυυυ...
ΑΒΑΤΟΝ ο "άγριος"  :Jumping0045: 

Ευχαριστούμε για την όμορφη παρουσίαση  :winky:

----------

